# Tractor



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

sunnenman said:


> I was in the same boat as you a few weeks ago. I wanted a tractor to work around my property and to put food plots in. I spent a lot of time researching and looking at several tractors. I ended up with a 34hp Kioti (pronounced coyote) from Michigan Iron and Equipment. I got the bucket, front forks and rear 5' cutter. I also found a nice 3 point log splitter on craigslist. I will buy a 3 point roto tiller in the spring for the food plots. So far, I am loving this tractor. Feel free to contact me if I can be of assistance. I'm located in Perry near Lansing if you want to drive it.
> Thx
> Sunnenman


I have a Kioti DK40se Hydro.Bought mine from Michigan Iron and equipment.Great tractor for the $$ spent and Michigan Iron super folks for sales and service.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

I have to admit, I thought the Kioti was a piece of garbage because I thought it was made in China..

turns out, its South Korea! 

So now I'm interested in knowing about any problems you folks have with them.


----------



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

Murphy said:


> I have to admit, I thought the Kioti was a piece of garbage because I thought it was made in China..
> 
> turns out, its South Korea!
> 
> So now I'm interested in knowing about any problems you folks have with them.


Have to tell ya the are excellent tractors.I had a 2007 Kioti DK40se(300 hours) shuttle shift that I traded in on a 2012 kioti DK40 se cab model ONLY because I had full knee replacement surgery and needed the hydro-stat.Do some research here www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Murphy said:


> Tractor Advice:
> 1) Whatever you get, make sure its 4 wheel drive.. 2wd tractors are useless for all but the most basic operations and they get stuck very easily.
> 
> 2) The newer tractors they are building in the past 10 years or so are all junk. They are filled with electronics that break, hydrostatic transmissions that suck up power, and plastic parts all over. The manufacturers have sort of re-engineered to a lower quality and robustness to fit the consumer level.
> ...


 Hey Murph, that 1070. I don't know the numbers that well. Is that a hydro? Just wondering cause I might put my old Case 380ck up and get a more comfortable tractor. Used of course. Iwould like about 50 hp in a compact. Loader etc.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

2508speed said:


> Hey Murph, that 1070. I don't know the numbers that well. Is that a hydro? Just wondering cause I might put my old Case 380ck up and get a more comfortable tractor. Used of course. Iwould like about 50 hp in a compact. Loader etc.


Not a hydro.. All gears.. 9 forward, 3 reverse. 

The 50 hp deere would put you into the 5xxx series.. I think the 5200's and the 5300's push 45 to 60 hp or so.. Check out TractorData.com for more info. They kind of start to "un-compact" when go larger than mine.. 

My 1070 has a Yanmar engine.. (made in Japan).. Its a good engine.... anything larger than mine and the engines are made by Deere themselves.

Your Case didn't have a 4wd option did it? How did you survive? My tractor would be useless without 4wd.. Since I've owned it, I've only taken it out of 4wd twice for driving down the road. 

I was on a 5210 deere.. its a nice machine and it is considerably larger and beefier than my 1070.. But I am not happy with the plastic crap they are putting on them these days.. too brittle in the winter, too easy to break. I'd rather have a dented metal fender than a cracked plastic one.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

No It's not 4wd. And it is about useless in the winter. I do have chains for it though. I'm just a guy with a 10 acre woodlot that likes to cut wood. OWB, small band mill, hobby woodworker. The Case is an excellent machine if you use it within its means. Haven,t found a log it won,t move yet. I think I want to get something a little more user friendly though. Brand not important, but I,m like you. The jury is out on all these Chinese things. They all do the job I guess.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

Earlier this month, we got 15 inches of wet snow at around 28 to 30 degrees.. then, it plunged to 20 below zero and all that wet snow froze solid into what I can only best describe as a fluffy and crusty ice.

I keep my firewood stacked on pallets with about a face-cord on each and I had to go get a few more stacks to keep the house warm.. 

As the tractor was traveling through the snow, it felt just like being on a river raft or a boat on a lake with big waves.
The front tires would climb up on top of the snow pack and the front of the tractor would rise, then one tire would break through and one side of the tractor would fall.. then the other tire would break.. then the rear tires would climb up, then break and the back of the tractor would go up and down.. 
Ever have one side of your tractor be 14 to 15 inch higher than the other side? Its not so bad when its uneven from front to back, but when both your left tires are 15 inches above the right side, it's freaking scary.. you feel as though its about to roll on you and I found myself throwing my body weight to the high side just like you would in a river raft.. 

Now imagine it going up and down every second or so as you travel through the snow pack.. That was the wildest ride I have ever had on that tractor and technically, I was in the back yard on the grass! 

Without 4wd, I wouldn't have made it 10 feet past the barn door..


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

frank coolbaugh said:


> I have a Kioti DK40se Hydro.Bought mine from Michigan Iron and equipment.Great tractor for the $$ spent and Michigan Iron super folks for sales and service.


Man I'm jealous you have a cab, I just could not pull the trigger on that. It sure would be nice as I take delivery Tuesday with a high of -4!

I have the feeling I'll be out there messing with it no matter what though.


----------



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

PaleRider said:


> Man I'm jealous you have a cab, I just could not pull the trigger on that. It sure would be nice as I take delivery Tuesday with a high of -4!
> 
> I have the feeling I'll be out there messing with it no matter what though.


No regrets on buying the cab:lol:Gonna retire next month so kinda off a retire gift to myself.I have worked outside for the last 37 years and got sick of being to cold or to hot.I like the air in the summer and the heat in the winter:lol:


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Well here it is, I'm liking 








\uc0\u8236 }


----------



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

VERY NICE What Kioti dealer did you buy it from?


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

frank coolbaugh said:


> VERY NICE What Kioti dealer did you buy it from?


Michigan iron and equipment


----------



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

PaleRider said:


> Michigan iron and equipment


You did well buying from MIE.IMHO they are the best Kioti dealer in the state of Michigan.I have done business there for the last 7 years.Bob,denise,and tony are super good folks to deal with.Enjoy your new tractor.:woohoo1:


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

You might want to get some wax out and polish it.. Looks a bit dirty... 

:lol:

Congrats your new baby.. r u passing out cigars?


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Murphy said:


> You might want to get some wax out and polish it.. Looks a bit dirty...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Congrats your new baby.. r u passing out cigars?


I'm a bourbon man stop by for a snort.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice Kubota!!! Joking


----------

